# Huge fish and big numbers



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

PMTT held it's Lake St Clair tournament this weekend. 85-88 boats competed. 111 Muskies where caught and it took 8 fish to win. Largest was 52 1/2". Crazy lake and a crazy weekend.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Berman winning with Dawgs is about as surprising as the sun rising, the dude is a St. Clair machine. Heard from a buddy that only one team in the top 10 was trolling, kind of a shock. 

Did you hit Anchor Bay area or move around a bit?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Actually, more than one team was trolling. Both 2nd and 3rd were in different areas. One team trolled Ziggy's and another Spanky's. But that is kind of a do or die thing. Either they're on or their not. We spent all day Saturday trolling in Canada. Caught a 39" which died so we lost 10 pts and one rod. We spent 50+ mins trying to get it revived. Just wasn't going to happen. Then we lost a monster shortly thereafter. Had it hooked up but it straightened a hook. Missed two more after that. Nothing Sunday although we hit 3 different spots in Canada and then back near Metro Park. We hit Anchor Bay prefishing two weeks ago but didn't get anything moving. Thursday we moved a couple of fish and on Friday caught a 40"+ fish (probably 44-45 but we didn't measure it) and missed a couple others.

Yeah, Spencer throwing pounders is not surprising. It was the location. Off the lake up the channels. Big rubber was the ticket for most teams. And the number of fish lost after hookup was staggering. If 111 were caught I'd say and equal number or higher were lost. Everyone you talked to lost at least one.

Gregg Thomas, who guides there, and Tony Grant only caught a 33" on Saturday but a 49'+ on Sunday.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

One thing about fishing rubber, you get a ton of action but doesnt mean they get hooks. Interesting they were up in the sloughs, a family friend has a place on Harson's Island and the amount of accidental hookups he has in the channel off his dock is staggering. 

Bummer you lost one, hate to see it but it comes with the territory. Would love to book a trip with Spencer or Bondy to see how they read the water up there. 

You going to fish the Mega up on the big V?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

No, not enough vacation or $$$$. Would like to get up there one day, though. But not in a tournament the first time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fred Lederer is an Ohio guy. Did many other anglers lose points on dead fish? Hopefully the water wasn't too hot.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

MuskyFan said:


> No, not enough vacation or $$$$. Would like to get up there one day, though. But not in a tournament the first time.


I hate having that issue, yea, I wouldnt recommend fishing a tourney first trip up unless your boat partner has local knowledge. One of these day's I'll have enough jack to start fishing the tour.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

This year has been good for us. All but Eagle River are close (5 hours or less). ER was great for our families as well as us fishing. Next year we expect to drive a lot farther. It has been a great learning experience and is forcing us to adapt and change techniques.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TopRaider15 said:


> One thing about fishing rubber, you get a ton of action but doesnt mean they get hooks. Interesting they were up in the sloughs, a family friend has a place on Harson's Island and the amount of accidental hookups he has in the channel off his dock is staggering.
> 
> Bummer you lost one, hate to see it but it comes with the territory. Would love to book a trip with Spencer or Bondy to see how they read the water up there.
> 
> You going to fish the Mega up on the big V?


Those channels coming into the lake are LOADED with BIG skis!
Ive never targeted them there,but have seen tons,an hooked some bruisers why bass fishing...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

MuskyFan- thanks for posting
I'm not surprised by the numbers caught...4-5 yrs ago, myself and a friend had a 7 fish day trolling Canadian waters (and we stink!) 
Berman must have a houseboat on that lake, his rates may of just jumped, eh?
Looks like alot of fun- Whats the entry fee? Probably around $500 a boat?
Yes, thats cool that an Ohio guy placed- Fred was the Ohio Muskie Club Pres- not sure now?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Fred Lederer is an Ohio guy. Did many other anglers lose points on dead fish? Hopefully the water wasn't too hot.


Depends on where you were. At the channel mouths it was 72-74 degs. South shore in Canada and mid-lake on the west side it was 80-81. We know of two others we saw spending an hour or more trying to keep fish alive. Ours appeared fine and released well only to come back up. Water was 75 but wavy.



BaddFish said:


> MuskyFan- thanks for posting
> I'm not surprised by the numbers caught...4-5 yrs ago, myself and a friend had a 7 fish day trolling Canadian waters (and we stink!)
> Berman must have a houseboat on that lake, his rates may of just jumped, eh?
> Looks like alot of fun- Whats the entry fee? Probably around $500 a boat?
> Yes, thats cool that an Ohio guy placed- Fred was the Ohio Muskie Club Pres- not sure now?


We saw Spencer and his partner casting Pounders on Saturday but opted to continue trolling as it had been working for us. 

It’s $600 a Boat, two man teams. First tourney in April is Cave Run then Eagle River in June. The other two aren’t announced until Dec-Feb.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Buddy sent this to me last night, Berman is at it again.....

What an absolute beast


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

TopRaider15 said:


> Buddy sent this to me last night, Berman is at it again.....
> 
> What an absolute beast


You got that right. Absolutely incredible. Look at the head! Looking forward to a return trip to LSC.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TopRaider15 said:


> Buddy sent this to me last night, Berman is at it again.....
> 
> What an absolute beast


Hope someone got a photo with the full fish. Pretty exciting to know there are such big fish so close to civilization.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

That head shot! Can we please get the ODNR to start stocking the Maumee, Sandusky and Grand....plenty of forage for them to gobble up lol


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Snakecharmer said:


> Hope someone got a photo with the full fish. Pretty exciting to know there are such big fish so close to civilization.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> View attachment 273191


I think the Lake St. Clair Muskies are the prettiest of all muskies.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Agreed Charmer, Great Lakes strain are so pretty. Willing to bet if it was caught in November it would be heavier than the Michigan state record


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TopRaider15 said:


> That head shot! Can we please get the ODNR to start stocking the Maumee, Sandusky and Grand....plenty of forage for them to gobble up lol


They're stocking the Maumee this fall...........albeit with Sturgeon.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Had me going for a second critter.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Berman was only there to take picture...Quitano was the guy that caught that Beast- 57-1/4" - St Clair "Released" Record - they estimate it around 40-42 lbs


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just read that in the musky hunter article that was published. Guess its not all that surprising either way, those two were the top boat. Thinking I need to pull the trigger on a October trip out there


----------

